# Dust Collection Solution CHEAP!



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a big fan of the Harbor Freight 2hp dust collection unit. I have two I got on sale. Well, they're on sale again, $230. And, there is a 25% discount coupon as well, good Sunday and Monday, Jan. 1 and 2. That's -$57.50 for a total of $172.50.

It has a 5 micron bag filter, but you can get a Wynn drum filter of 1 micron for it so you can leave it inside your shop. The cloth filter is not sufficient for inside, but will work if you can roll the unit outside the workshop when in use. I use a 4 inch collapsable hose and attach it to each machine as I use the tool. When you use the Wynn drum filter, you are not pumping warm (or AC) air out of the shop. You clean the filter by blowing air through the outside of the filter to clear away fine particles, that fall into the clear plastic bag. You can buy additional plastic bags on Amazon.

This thing will suck a golf ball through a garden hose. Put a chip collector in front of it or get used to hearing stuff hit the fan-literally. The cost of this will be less than the home made solutions everyone's been discussing lately. You will be very happy with this combination.

Use a credit card if you must to get this. It is an amazing low price and there's no guarantee it will come around again. If you could compare the sawdust in my shop before and after adding this unit, you'd be amazed. 

Final points: When you install the castors, put the nut on the top of the base to assure free movement of the castor. Second, you should find a way to tape the top of the plastic bag to the metal rim. Without it, the strap that holds it will leak. Third, the Wynn filter cartridge shown is pretty easy to install, but read the instructions first.

The reviews on this unit are very good, and if you get a ringer, HF will probably replace it.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, Tom. How tall is your setup with the Wynn filter, if I didn't use the castors...measured from the bottom of the black platform? I want to put this in a space next to my shop, and I'm tight on space.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I swear that looks very simular to my General dust collector that I paid 750 bucks for .
How many cfm Tom ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*N. of 49*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> I swear that looks very simular to my General dust collector that I paid 750 bucks for .
> How many cfm Tom ?


Busy Bee has a very similar one, up here...
Buy Dust Collector 2hp 220v Csa at Busy Bee Tools


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I swear that looks very simular to my General dust collector that I paid 750 bucks for .
> How many cfm Tom ?


It is a General tools item, probably the same. 1550 CFM! Not bad at all. Got any golfballs and garden hose? Also found an HF ad listing it at $199, but that's for online orders. It ships in a huge box with lots of ridgid foam packing. Kind of a military green unit.

I would not leave this outside, I don't think it would hold up long. Needs to be protected from rain and weather.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

furboo said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Tom. How tall is your setup with the Wynn filter, if I didn't use the castors...measured from the bottom of the black platform? I want to put this in a space next to my shop, and I'm tight on space.


The base is about 24x36, and with the Wynn filter it is about 5'8" tall. I have mine pushed into a corner in the back of the shop. I have a WEN filter hung from the ceiling about 6 ft away so any fines get pulled through that filter as well. You can't believe the difference in air cleanliness now vs before I installed this combo.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Busy Bee has a very similar one, up here...
> Buy Dust Collector 2hp 220v Csa at Busy Bee Tools


Mines only 1250cfm , and the one your showing Dan is 1790 and inexpensive . Looks like it have to quit looking at GI when it comes to DC


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> This thing will suck a golf ball through a garden hose. Put a chip collector in front of it or get used to hearing stuff hit the fan-literally. The cost of this will be less than the home made solutions everyone's been discussing lately. You will be very happy with this combination.
> 
> .


I think Harbor Freight is a good cheap DC. I am not sure the cost will be less than some of the home made units. How much does a Wynn filter cost, probably more than the unit? Maybe less if you blow the exhaust outside but not if you buy a high quality filter. My home made DC is cheap except for the Super Dust Deputy. 

How many amps are the motors? Probably less than a Blador motor. 
I thought about it as I have a Harbor Freight fairly close to me but I wanted more and still like my home made unit better. 

I have heard the fans are 10 inches in size in the Harbor Freight DCs. Is that true? Some people in the past upgraded the fans with the 12 inch Rikon fans until Rikon quit selling them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Busy Bee has a very similar one, up here...
> Buy Dust Collector 2hp 220v Csa at Busy Bee Tools


Looks the same but with a 220 v motor. That probably accounts for the extra 200 CFPM. I assume the price is Canadian, so it's about the same as the HD unit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> I think Harbor Freight is a good cheap DC. I am not sure the cost will be less than some of the home made units. How much does a Wynn filter cost, probably more than the unit? Maybe less if you blow the exhaust outside but not if you buy a high quality filter. My home made DC is cheap except for the Super Dust Deputy.
> 
> How many amps are the motors? Probably less than a Blador motor.
> I thought about it as I have a Harbor Freight fairly close to me but I wanted more and still like my home made unit better.
> ...


OK, the unit is a good basic unit. But the Super Dust Deputy 4 inch model is $170, on Amazon, more. Then you need a blower, drum, a filter and some hardware.. Oops, now you're talking $300 or more for a basic home built unit.

Now, my personal reason for talking about this is that I spent far more on my home made attenpts than I have for these units, and these work FAR better than my home made stuff.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the 1790 cfm is an inflated number. I don't think you can actually make 1790 cfm with a China made 2 HP and 10 inch fan. My guess would be less than 800 cfm from the reading I have been doing.

Check this link. I think this is where I found my info.

Dust Collection Research - Home

There is a index table some where. I will look for it.

PS
I found this on Bill's site.
In spite of the exaggerations, citing maximum airflows and testing tricks all major brand name small shop dust collectors and cyclones sized over 1.5 hp provided the 350 cubic feet per minute (CFM) needed for good chip collection but no dust collector under 3 hp or cyclone under 3.5 hp provided the 1000 CFM airflow that our vendors who guarantee air quality established that we need for good fine dust collection. 

There is a lot more and it is easy to get lost on his site. But it's the best info I have seen.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

coxhaus said:


> I think the 1790 cfm is inflated a number. I don't think you can actually make 1790 cfm with a China made 2 HP and 10 inch fan. My guess would be less than 800 cfm from the reading I have been doing.
> 
> Check this link. I think this is where I found my info.
> 
> ...


I was kinda wondering that myself , thanks


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I found the index table.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/images/BlowerCycloneFanTable.jpg


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

With all this said, something is better than nothing when it comes to dust control. Harbor Freight is a cheap DC to get started. New it is probably the cheapest out there. 

If you exhaust it outside you probably have the best setup for cheap. Running a filter you take a hit in performance and running a cyclone you take another hit in performance.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> With all this said, something is better than nothing when it comes to dust control. Harbor Freight is a cheap DC to get started. New it is probably the cheapest out there.
> 
> If you exhaust it outside you probably have the best setup for cheap. Running a filter you take a hit in performance and running a cyclone you take another hit in performance.


 @coxhaus To run a line outside, you would need to make a plywood cap and clamp it to the top of the unit with a port in the middle to attach the exterior hose. But you will be amazed how much sawdust spews all over your yard.

Some time ago, someone posted a double drum filter pack they'd made with very tall filters, and an input chamber (box) on top and a dust settling box on the bottom with a tight fitting door for easy cleanout. You could run the hose through the wall and into this filter, which could be installed in a luvered box attached to the outside wall. The filters were probably 48-60 inches tall and a double set would really facilitate air flow. 

The filters were folded paper encased in metal casings of perforated metal. Use compressed air once in awhile to clear the filters, "shovel" out the bottom box and you're up and running again. You could put this inside a shop if the filters were 1 micron. Filters inside avoid pumping out warm or air conditioned air. All kinds of ways to skin the DC cat.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

What was the price on the Wynn filter? I have an old Delta Dc systen with an upgraded cloth bag but I understand the Wynn would be a najor improvement.

Thanks in advnace.
Jon


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Tom I totally agree. For the price this is a great dust collector. I want to add the filter but haven't got around to it yet. Even with the cost of the filter added in it is still cheaper and better than many units out there.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@JFPNCM The WEN filter unit that hands from the ceiling is down to $129 on Amazon, which is where I got my first one. Will buy another for the garage after I have someone drywall the ceiling. I bought a couple of extra flat 5 micron filters, but someone recently showed that they just blew it clean with compressed air. I just don't want to bothre so I'll use fresh filters.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@billyjim Here is the site for the Wynn woodworking filters. I believe the correct model is the 35 A, I got the 1 micron unit, which is more, but just right for indoor use. https://wynnenv.com/products-page/woodworking-filter-pricing/

This is a standard model, V35A274BLOL Cartridge Kit Open at the bottom with gasket closed at the top. 17.5” x 23”, outer cage, no inner cage 274 Sq. Ft. of MERV 10, 80/20 blend filter media Included: Instructions, (2) clear poly dust bags, (3) FGL-U latches used for mounting the filter. Price: $129.00

These are pricey, but if you blow them clean once in awhile, they will last for a very long time, particularly in a small home shop. 

As I've said, I don't get a toaster for sharing this, but up to now, none of my home made solutions hold a candle to the effectiveness of this DC system, particularly with the Wynn filter. I am a throat cancer survivor, believe me, you don't want to breathe sawdust, which often contains carcinogenic chemicals.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> The base is about 24x36, and with the Wynn filter it is about 5'8" tall. I have mine pushed into a corner in the back of the shop. I have a WEN filter hung from the ceiling about 6 ft away so any fines get pulled through that filter as well.


Thanks for measuring this, Tom. 5'8" is a couple inches too tall for the closet I want to put this in, but it looks like I could shorten the supports for the green ring that holds the plastic bag, at the price of bit of dust capacity.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@furboo I just realized that I measured total height of the unit on castors, to the tip of the bag support, which I kept on mine.

The height without castors, to the top of the Wynn filter itself is 63 inches. There is no air outlet on top of the filter and you won't need to remove it to clean it, just blow air in from the outside. So that should fit. Sorry for my error, but happy for your situation. The 25% coupon is only good on the first and second of January. Don't wait too long to get yours


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

Tom: How does the system performance compare with the Wynn filter relative to its performance with the 5 micron bag?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Broom and dust pan- the original, primitive dust collection system. Would love to have a DC but I don't have the extra space.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I like DIY, but I to agree the HF unit is priced right. Now if anybody is close to Tallahassee, I get fans/motors for free from a friend of mine that is an AC guy. My wife is his office manager. He had one last week that was about 16X8 with the motor. The problem I have in that I only have 110 in my carport and all the AC units are 220v. And my breaker box is full. So I'm waiting on a furnace job since all those run on 110v. Anybody close to T-Town can have one of these for free if they want to come get it. Just let me know. 

Another thought is he gets all his filters direct from the company that makes them...I'll ask him what he can get me those filters for tonight. I bet he can drop ship them to anybody. I bet he can get us a deal. He gets me the 20"X25"x5" whole home filters for $20. Would be nice!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @DesertRatTom
> 
> Tom: How does the system performance compare with the Wynn filter relative to its performance with the 5 micron bag?


 @JFPNCM There is a little more umph with the bag, but that is subjective. I think air flow depends on how often you blow the filter clean. I am very happy with the Wynn filter in my shop. Clean air to breathe for the first time, particularly after installing the WEN filter as well. I kept the bag for the unit in the garage because I can easily roll it outside when in operation. 

Stick mentioned that even if you use a more coarse Wynn filter, it will soon block much finer particles. The same holds true of the 5 micron filter BAG. However, the far greater surface area of the folded Wynn Filters will allow air flow far longer than the much smaller surface area of the bag (5 micron) filter. I think Stick was right on about that.

The best thing about t he Wynn filter is that you can simply blow compressed air through the outside to clean it out. The bag isn't quite so simple to clean out, and if you pull it off, you'd better be wearing a good mask.

If I could afford it, I'd put the Wynn filter on both units, in fact, closed a client today so I might just do that in the garage unit. I think dust collection is as important a purchase as getting a good table saw.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I wonder if it would be beneficial to use that 1" roll filter an the inside of those filters. It might cut down on the dust reaching the filter & you could shake it out intermittently.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Tom. I need to look into fitting a Wynn to my old Delta DC system.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

DesertRatTom wrote:



> I am a big fan of the Harbor Freight 2hp dust collection unit. I have two I got on sale. Well, they're on sale again, $230. And, there is a 25% discount coupon as well, good Sunday and Monday, Jan. 1 and 2. That's -$57.50 for a total of $172.50.


They are listed $199.00 currently.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Remember, guys, the more stuff you add to the _outflow _side the more back-pressure you create. Not helping with the CFM inflow.
That 5 micron bag that was mentioned would be a _long_ way from the essential 1 micron required for clean, safe, breathable air.
The downside of course is that the 1 micron creates a lot more resistance. Maybe that's why the mfg. includes a 5 micron bag? To help with the CFM rating???


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Let me know if you get the HF unit on sale, interesting to see if the 25% coupon applies and what the final price will be in different regions.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Just once I wish that 25% off coupon would hit in the middle of the month when my check comes in. Then again, maybe it's a good thing that it doesn't.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

kklowell said:


> Just once I wish that 25% off coupon would hit in the middle of the month when my check comes in. Then again, maybe it's a good thing that it doesn't.


I understand. Yet, dust collection is such an important thing that even using a credit card is justified.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I just noticed there's 2 models:

70 gal. 2 HP Industrial Dust Collector
Dust Collector - Great Deals on Dust Collectors at Harbor Freight

The only difference I see, aside from color, is the green has a solid base its shipping weight is 3 lbs more.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like one is 15 amps and the other is 20 amps.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Good catch, Lee. I missed that.

If this is the amps drawn at 2 HP, the 15 amp sounds better. But it'd sure be nice to know more details about the motor differences. Dealing with HF is always an adventure.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I would go with the higher amp draw.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

The coupon does apply! I got one today, came to $149 + tax. Picked up the 2.5 HP/21 Gallon Cast Iron Vertical air compressor, also $149. Really looking forward to finally having compressed air. 2 free 25 ft tape measures with those coupons. Also picked up their premium brand, 50 ft, 3/8" Rubber Hose ($26.24 with the 20% coupon) & of course the obligatory fitting set. Then 4, all steel 6" clamps & 2, 36" all steel clamps ($2.99 $6.99 ea). Slowly getting there. 

I must say I have to agree with you Tom, dust collection is a must! I'm surprised how much is generated with my table saw. The clean up is a job.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> I think I would go with the higher amp draw.


Yeah, "more amps is better" usually holds for power tools. But if the "2 HP" rating is accurate for both motors, and the amps are at this power output, then efficiency it's an efficiency indicator. See, for example,

https://www.centuryelectricmotor.com/Motor-Doctor-Article.aspx?LangType=1033&id=774

But the amps number may also be the max for the motor, in which case bigger is better.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

My thinking is both of these motors are being built using the same technology so the higher the rating the better. If you look at the Baldor motors they always draw more amps than the China made motors at the same HP rating. I would go with the 20 amp motor and hope it is rated for 20 amps.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks, Lee.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Interesting discussion...and thanks very much Tom for all the effort that you've put into this.

Still do not have my small shop area set up yet, but I did pick up a used DC which runs on 220V.

Some form of collection is going to be absolutely necessary, because the way it is now I'm using tools all over the house every time we build something. Missus is getting tired of cleaning up the mess I make all the time.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Interesting discussion...and thanks very much Tom for all the effort that you've put into this.
> 
> Still do not have my small shop area set up yet, but I did pick up a used DC which runs on 220V.
> 
> Some form of collection is going to be absolutely necessary, because the way it is now I'm using tools all over the house every time we build something. Missus is getting tired of cleaning up the mess I make all the time.


 @cocobolo1 You might check on whether you plug your DC into an electric dryer plug? If you shop is in the garage, most likely you have such a circuit. I'd hire an electrician to make sure your wiring is the right type.

My shop started life as a shed, which I have quietly enhanced over about 12 years. It takes time to get set up the way you want.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> @cocobolo1 You might check on whether you plug your DC into an electric dryer plug? If you shop is in the garage, most likely you have such a circuit. I'd hire an electrician to make sure your wiring is the right type.
> 
> My shop started life as a shed, which I have quietly enhanced over about 12 years. It takes time to get set up the way you want.


Interesting...mine started as what was supposed to be called a garage. But from what I'm told, there never was a car in there. It had a gravel floor, a tilt up door on one end and a sliding barn door on the other. 
Now I have a decent roof, insulation, pressure treated wood over concrete floor, wiring, lights and a 220V plug for my tig welder (50 amp). That's more than enough to run any of my 220V 
tools. Still a long way to go before it is really usable.
I see that our local tool supplier has a Magnum 1 micron/5 micron ceiling mounted unit on sale this month. I will have to check that one out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Interesting...mine started as what was supposed to be called a garage. But from what I'm told, there never was a car in there. It had a gravel floor, a tilt up door on one end and a sliding barn door on the other.
> Now I have a decent roof, insulation, pressure treated wood over concrete floor, wiring, lights and a 220V plug for my tig welder (50 amp). That's more than enough to run any of my 220V
> tools. Still a long way to go before it is really usable.
> I see that our local tool supplier has a Magnum 1 micron/5 micron ceiling mounted unit on sale this month. I will have to check that one out.


Take a minute and check out the WEN air filter unit on Amazon. I have one installed in my shop and it works very well. And, it's $133 (just went up $4). I like it. Trying to find out if there is any difference between it and the Jet. Same hp and filtration stats, but a third the price. https://www.amazon.com/WEN-3410-3-S...TF8&qid=1484189413&sr=8-2&keywords=WEN+filter


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tom, many, many thanks for the Amazon link.
Today I went in to Kamloops to KMS tools to look at the air filtration system that they are selling. They didn't have any in stock, and further to that, apparently none of their other stores do either.
But the price for the Magnum is $480 Cdn plus taxes, which adds another $58 to the bill.
The fellow I spoke with said that a local body shop has 6 of these units installed and they wouldn't be without them.
In looking at the WEN filter, it appears to be identical to the Magnum, just different paint. Same 1/5 micron filters, same 3 speed operation, same remote control and probably from the same factory.
Even from Amazon Canada with our disgraceful rate of exchange, the WEN is less than half the cost of the Magnum.
Makes my choice very easy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> ...In looking at the WEN filter, it appears to be identical to the Magnum, just different paint. Same 1/5 micron filters, same 3 speed operation, same remote control and probably from the same factory.
> Even from Amazon Canada with our disgraceful rate of exchange, the WEN is less than half the cost of the Magnum.
> Makes my choice very easy.


I really like the job it does. It is also pretty light so its easy to put up by yourself. I need to get one more for my garage, which will have a ceiling by February.:grin:


----------

